

 Please beta test our iPhone medical app (improved based on HN feedback) - sandaru1
http://blog.medicaljoyworks.com/second-round-of-beta-testers-for-prognosis-ne

======
agent86
I just played with it for a few minutes so far, and my medical background
consists of 7 seasons of House on Fox, so take this feedback with that in
mind.

Some fit/finish things:

1) The Main Menu lets you scroll, but doesn't do the "iOS bounce" when you get
to the top or bottom. If you're not sure of the effect I am talking about, you
already use it on the "Discuss" screen.

2) When you tap "Finish" and get the "Are you really finished" dialog, the
"No, not yet!" button is black on a black background. Perhaps you can go with
a red button with white text, or something else that conveys "Cancel" and
stands out against the background.

3) When you are on the "Manage" screen, the "on/off" buttons would be better
as "Yes/No" buttons. "Urgent Surgey ON" isn't as nice as "Urgent Surgery YES".

4) The app is totally silent, which isn't bad but it feels kind of "eerie" to
me. Maybe some background music of some kind, and key click sounds as you
toggle things and change screens? Perhaps a little jingle at the end that
changes based on how well you did? Like a "patient flat line" sound if you do
badly, or a "da dah trumpet" if you ace it?

~~~
sandaru1
Thank you for the feedback. We have already fixed main menu bounce and manage
screen on/off buttons for the next version. We'll work on other suggestions
too.

------
j0
I hadn't seen the earlier version, but I just got the latest beta. It would be
nice to have a more detailed grade for each case, so that I could learn in
better detail about the investigation & management choices I made vs what the
ideal choices were.

~~~
sandaru1
Did you see discussion? Once the case is finished, you can go to the
discussions screen. The ideal treatments are described there and you can share
your thoughts via comments.

